# Autosmart Big D Fogger Bomb problem



## bigman1976 (Mar 21, 2008)

A friend has used one of these in their Golf R and it has left a white residue on the centre console which he cannot remove with APC, IPA, QD or GTechniq trim restorer. 

Any ideas of what could be used?


----------

